

Ask HN: Anyone need a designer? - dsnjn

I'm a designer interested in working with startups - being in the midwest I am not around enough startups to get introductions or meet enough people to make the proper connections. Anyone have recommendations on how to approach startups with regards to design, or could make a connection for me: you can see some of my work here, designjohn.com
======
Jonovono
Although I am not hiring or anything I would love to hear your opinions on how
I can better design a site I am working on. (I posted not too long ago here -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3574003>). The basic response so far has
been that the site functionality is awesome but the design -- not so much. If
you could take a look and give some tips that would be great. If not, good
luck with your search!

~~~
dsnjn
Certainly, I'll leave a response on your post.

------
shahed
Hey,

I would love to talk with you further regarding a position. I've sent you an
email.

Talk to you soon.

Best, Shahed

